# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  المغرب : قانون الارهاب

## هيثم الفقى

*الاسم*

القانون رقم 03-03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب. 
*الاصدار*

ظهير شريف رقم 140-03-1 صادر في 26 من ربيع الأول 1424 (28 ماي 2003) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 03-03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب. الحمد لله وحده ، 
الطابع الشريف - بداخله : 
(محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن يوسف الله وليه) 
يعلم من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا ، أسماه الله وأعز أمره أننا : 
بناء على الدستور ولاسيما الفصلين 26 و58 منه ، 
أصدرنا أمرنا الشريف بما يلي : 
ينفذ وينشر بالجريدة الرسمية ، عقب ظهيرنا الشريف هذا ، القانون رقم 03-03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب ، كما وافق عليه مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين. 
وحرر بالدار البيضاء في 26 من ربيع الأول 1424 (28 ماي 2003). 
وقعه بالعطف : 
الوزير الأول ، 
الإمضاء : إدريس جطو. 
*نص القانون*

قانون رقم 03-03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهاب 


*الباب الأول أحكام زجرية* 

*المادة الأولى* 

يضاف إلى الجزء الأول من الكتاب الثالث من مجموعة القانون الجنائي المصادق عليها بالظهير الشريف رقم 413-59-1 بتاريخ 28 من جمادى الآخرة 1382 (26 نوفمبر 1962) الباب الأول مكرر التالي : 


*الباب الأول مكرر الإرهاب*

الفصل 1 - 218. - تعتبر الجرائم الآتية أفعالا إرهابية ، إذا كانت لها علاقة عمدا بمشروع فردي أو جماعي يهدف إلى المس الخطير بالنظام العام بواسطة التخويف أو الترهيب أو العنف : 
1 - الاعتداء عمدا على حياة الأشخاص أو على سلامتهم أو على حرياتهم أو اختطافهم أو احتجازهم 2 - تزييف أو تزوير النقود أو سندات القرض العام ، أو تزييف أختام الدولة والدمغات والطوابع والعلامات ، أو التزوير أو التزييف المنصوص عليه في الفصول 360 و361 و362 من هذا القانون 3 - التخريب أو التعييب أو الإتلاف ؛ 4 - تحويل الطائرات أو السفن أو أي وسيلة أخرى من وسائل النقل أو إتلافها أو إتلاف منشآت الملاحة الجوية أو البحرية أو البرية أو تعييب أو تخريب أو إتلاف وسائل الاتصال ؛ 5-السرقةوانتزاع الأموال؛ 
6 - صنع أو حيازة أو نقل أو ترويج أو استعمال الأسلحة أو المتفجرات أو الذخيرة خلافا لأحكام القانون؛ 
7 - الجرائم المتعلقة بنظم المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات ؛ 
8 - تزوير أو تزييف الشيكات أو أي وسيلة أداء أخرى المشار إليها على التوالي في المادتين 316 و331من دونةالتجارة؛ 
9 - تكوين عصابة أو اتفاق لأجل إعداد أو ارتكاب فعل من أفعال الإرهاب ؛ 
10 - إخفاء الأشياء المتحصل عليها من جريمة إرهابية مع علمه بذلك. 
الفصل 2 - 218. - يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى ست سنوات وبغرامة تتراوح بين 10.000 و200.000 درهم كل من أشاد بأفعال تكون جريمة إرهابية بواسطة الخطب أو الصياح أو التهديدات المفوه بها في الأماكن أو الاجتماعات العمومية أو بواسطة المكتوبات والمطبوعات المبيعة أو الموزعة أو المعروضة للبيع أو المعروضة في الأماكن أو الاجتماعات العمومية أو بواسطة الملصقات المعروضة على أنظار العموم بواسطة مختلف وسائل الإعلام السمعية البصرية والإلكترونية. 
الفصل 3 - 218. - يعتبر أيضا فعلا إرهابيا ، بالمفهوم الوارد في الفقرة الأولى من الفصل 1 - 218 أعلاه ، إدخال أو وضع مادة تعرض صحة الإنسان أو الحيوان أو المجال البيئي للخطر ، في الهواء أو في الأرض أو في الماء ، بما في ذلك المياه الإقليمية. 
يعاقب عن الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه بالسجن من 10 إلى 20 سنة. تكون العقوبة هي السجن المؤبد إذا ترتب عن الفعل فقد عضو أو بتره أو الحرمان من منفعته أو عمى أو عور أو أي عاهة دائمة أخرى لشخص أو أكثر. 
تكون العقوبة هي الإعدام إذا ترتب عن الفعل موت شخص أو أكثر. 
الفصل 4 - 218. - تعتبر أفعالا إرهابية الجرائم التالية : 
- القيام بأي وسيلة كانت ، مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، بتقديم أو جمع أو تدبير أموال أو قيم أو ممتلكات بنية استخدامها ، أو مع العلم أنها ستستخدم كليا أو جزئيا لارتكاب عمل إرهابي ، سواء وقع العمل المذكورأولم يقع؛ -تقديم مساعدة أو مشورة لهذا الغرض. 
يعاقب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل : 
- فيما يخص الأشخاص الطبيعيين ، بالسجن من 5 سنوات إلى 20 سنة وبغرامة من 500.000 إلى2.000.000درهم ؛ 
- فيما يخص الأشخاص المعنوية ، بغرامة من 1.000.000 إلى 5.000.000 درهم دون الإخلال بالعقوبات التي يمكن إصدارها على مسيريها أو المستخدمين العاملين بها المتورطين في الجرائم. 
ترفع عقوبة السجن إلى عشر سنوات وإلى ثلاثين سنة ، كما ترفع الغرامة إلى الضعف : 
- عندما ترتكب الجرائم باستعمال التسهيلات التي توفرها مزاولة نشاط مهني ؛ 
- عندما ترتكب الجرائم في إطار عصابة منظمة ؛ 
- في حالة العود. 
يمكن علاوة على ذلك الحكم على الشخص المدان من أجل تمويل الإرهاب بمصادرة ممتلكاته كليا أو جزئيا. الفصل 5 - 218. - كل من قام بأي وسيلة من الوسائل بإقناع الغير بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو دفعه إلى القيام بها أو حرضه على ذلك يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لتلك الجريمة. الفصل 6 - 218. - بالإضافة إلى حالات المشاركة المنصوص عليها في الفصل 129 من هذا القانون ، يعاقب بالسجن من عشر إلى عشرين سنة ، كل شخص يقدم عمدا لمن يرتكب فعلا إرهابيا أو يساهم أو يشارك فيه ، أسلحة أو ذخائر أو أدوات تنفيذ الجريمة ، أو مساعدات نقدية أو وسائل تعيش أو تراسل أو نقل ، أو مكانا للاجتماع أو السكن أو الاختباء ، وكل من يعينه على التصرف فيما حصل عليه من عمله الإجرامي ، وكل من يقدم له أي نوع من أنواع المساعدة مع علمه بذلك. 
غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تعفي من العقوبة أقارب وأصهار من ارتكب جريمة إرهابية أو ساهم أو شارك فيها ، إلى غاية الدرجة الرابعة ، إذا قدموا له مسكنا أو وسائل تعيش شخصية فقط." 
الفصل 7 - 218. - يرفع الحد الأقصى للعقوبة عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفصل 1 - 218 أعلاه ، إذا كان الفعل المرتكب يكون جريمة إرهابية كما يلي : 
- الإعدام إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للفعل هي السجن المؤبد ؛ 
- السجن المؤبد إذا كان الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للفعل يصل إلى 30 سنة ؛ 
- يرفع الحد الأقصى للعقوبات الأخرى السالبة للحرية إلى الضعف دون أن يتجاوز ثلاثين سنة إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة هي السجن أو الحبس ؛ 
- إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للفعل غرامة فيضاعف الحد الأقصى للغرامة مائة مرة دون أن تقل عن 100.000 درهم ؛ - إذا كان الفاعل شخصا معنويا فيجب الحكم بحله والحكم بالتدبيرين الوقائيين المنصوص عليهما في الفصل 62 من القانون الجنائي مع عدم المساس بحقوق الغير. 
الفصل 8 - 218. - يؤاخذ بعدم التبليغ عن جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من كان على علم بمخطط أو أفعال تهدف إلى ارتكاب أعمال معاقب عليها بوصفها جريمة إرهابية ولم يبلغ عنها فورا بمجرد علمه بها الجهات القضائية أو الأمنية أو الإدارية أو العسكرية. 
غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أن تعفي من العقوبة أقارب وأصهار من ارتكب جريمة إرهابية أو ساهم أو شارك فيها إلى غاية الدرجة الرابعة. 
إذا تعلق الأمر بشخص معنوي ، فيعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين مائة ألف ومليون درهم. 
الفصل 9 - 218. - يتمتع بعذر معف من العقاب طبق الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفصول 143 إلى 145 من هذا القانون ، الفاعل أو المساهم أو المشارك الذي يكشف قبل غيره للجهات القضائية أو الأمنية أو الإدارية أو العسكرية عن وجود اتفاق جنائي أو وجود عصابة لأجل ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية ، إذا قام بذلك قبل محاولة ارتكاب الجريمة التي كانت موضوع الاتفاق أو هدف العصابة وقبل إقامة الدعوى العمومية. 
إذا تم التبليغ عن الأفعال المذكورة بعد ارتكاب الجريمة ، فتخفض العقوبة إلى النصف بالنسبة للفاعل أو المساهم أو المشارك الذي يقدم نفسه تلقائيا للسلطات المذكورة أعلاه أو الذي يبلغ عن المساهمين أو المشاركين في الجريمة. إذا كانت العقوبة هي الإعدام فتحول إلى السجن المؤبد وإذا كانت هي السجن المؤبد فتخفض إلى السجن من 20 سنة إلى 30 سنة. 
*المادة الثانية* 

تتمم كما يلي الفصول 40 و70 و72 و86 (الفقرة الأولى) من مجموعة القانون الجنائي المشار إليها أعلاه : 
الفصل 40 (فقرة ثانية مضافة). - يجوز أيضا للمحاكم تطبيق مقتضيات الفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل إذا حكمت بعقوبة جنحية من أجل جريمة إرهابية. 
الفصل 70. - إذا تبين ....... 
انتهاء العقوبة الأصيلة. 
(فقرة ثانية مضافة). - إذا كانت الجريمة المرتكبة جريمة إرهابية ، فيجوز للمحكمة تعيين مكان الإقامة المذكور في الفقرة الأولى أعلاه. 
ولا يجوز الابتعاد عنه بدون رخصة طيلة المدة التي يحددها الحكم على أن لا تتجاوز 10 سنوات. ويبلغ الحكم..... 
(الباقي بدون تغيير.) 
الفصل 72. - يجوز دائما الحكم بالمنع من الإقامة 
.........القانون جناية. 
أما في حالة ........... على تلك الجنحة. 
وعلى أي حال ،..........بالعقوبة الأصلية. 
(فقرة رابعة مضافة). - غير أنه يجوز دائما الحكم بالمنع من الإقامة إذا صدر حكم بعقوبة حبسية من أجل جريمة إرهابية. 
الفصل 86 (الفقرة الأولى). - يجب على المحكمة أن تصرح بعدم الأهلية لمزاولة جميع الوظائف والخدمات العمومية في الأحوال التي نص فيها القانون على ذلك أو إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية. 
*المادة الثالثة* 

يضاف إلى الباب الثاني من الجزء الأول من الكتاب الأول من مجموعة القانون الجنائي المشار إليها أعلاه الفصل 1 - 44 التالي : 
الفصل 1 - 44. - يمكن للمحكمة أن تحكم بالمصادرة المنصوص عليها في الفصل 42 من هذا القانون إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية. 
يجب دائما الحكم بالمصادرة المذكورة في الفصلين 43 و44 من هذا القانون ، مع حفظ حق الغير ، في حالة الحكم بالمؤاخذة من أجل جريمة إرهابية. 
*الباب الثاني أحكام مسطرية* 

*المادة الرابعة* 

تتمم كما يلي أحكام المواد 59 (الفقرة الثانية) و62 و79 و102 و108 (الفقرتان الثالثة والرابعة) والمادة 115 من القانون رقم 01-22 المتعلق بالمسطرة الجنائية الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 255-02-1 بتاريخ 25 من رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) : 
المادة 59 (الفقرة الثانية). - وفيما عدا حالات المس بأمن الدولة أو إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية ، فلا يحق إلا لضابط الشرطة القضائية ومعه الأشخاص المشار إليهم في المادة 60 وحدهم الاطلاع على الأوراق أو المستندات قبل القيام بحجزها." 
المادة 62 (فقرة ثالثة مضافة). - إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية واقتضت ذلك ضرورة البحث أو حالة الاستعجال القصوى أو إذا كان يخشى اندثار الأدلة فإنه يمكن الشروع في تفتيش المنازل أو معاينتها بصفة استثنائية قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا أو بعد الساعة التاسعة ليلا بإذن كتابي من النيابة العامة. 
المادة 79. - لا يمكن دخول المنازل……………………………………………………………………………..بمنزله. تضمن…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  . إلى قبوله. تسري…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ………… 63. (فقرة رابعة مضافة). - إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية وامتنع الشخص الذي سيجري التفتيش أو الحجز بمنزله عن إعطاء موافقته أو تعذر الحصول عليها ، فإنه يمكن إجراء العمليات المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة بإذن كتابي من النيابة العامة بحضور الشخص المعني بالأمر وفي حالة امتناعه أو تعذر حضوره فبحضور شخصين من غير مرؤوسي ضابط الشرطة القضائية. 
المادة 102. - إذا كان التفتيش سيجري في منزل المتهم في قضية جنائية أو بشأن جريمة إرهابية ، فإنه يجوز لقاضي التحقيق أن يباشره خارج الأوقات المحددة في المادة 62 شريطة أن يقوم به شخصيا وبحضور ممثل النيابة العامة. إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية ، فإنه يجوز لقاضي التحقيق في حالة الاستعجال القصوى وبقرار معلل أن ينتدب قاضيا أو ضابطا أو أكثر من ضابط الشرطة القضائية لإجراء التفتيش خارج الساعات القانونية بحضور ممثل النيابة العامة. المادة 108 (الفقرة الثالثة). - كما يمكن للوكيل العام للملك إذا اقتضت ذلك ضرورة البحث ، أن يلتمس كتابة من الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف ، إصدار أمر بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية أو الاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد وتسجيلها وأخذ نسخ منها أو حجزها وذلك إذا كانت الجريمة موضوع البحث تمس بأمن الدولة أو جريمة إرهابية أو تتعلق بالعصابات الإجرامية ، أو بالقتل أو التسميم ، أو بالاختطاف وأخذ الرهائن ، أو بتزييف أو تزوير النقود أو سندات القرض العام ، أو بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية ، أو بالأسلحة والذخيرة والمتفجرات ، أو بحماية الصحة. (الفقرة الرابعة). - غير أنه يجوز للوكيل العام للملك في حالة الاستعجال القصوى بصفة استثنائية ، أن يأمر كتابة بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية أو الاتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الاتصال عن بعد وتسجيلها وأخذ نسخ منها وحجزها ، متى كانت ضرورة البحث تقتضي التعجيل خوفا من اندثار وسائل الإثبات ، إذا كانت الجريمة تمس بأمن الدولة أو جريمة إرهابية أو تتعلق بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية أو بالأسلحة والذخيرة والمتفجرات أو بالاختطاف أو بأخذ الرهائن. المادة 115 (فقرة ثانية مضافة). - دون الإخلال بالعقوبات الجنائية الأشد ، تكون العقوبة السجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة لغرض إرهابي. 
*المادة الخامسة* 

تغير وتتمم كما يلي أحكام المادتين 66 (الفقرتان الرابعة والتاسعة) و80 (الفقرتان الرابعة والعاشرة) من قانون المسطرة الجنائية السالف الذكر : 
المادة 66 (فقرة رابعة مضافة). - إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية ، فإن مدة الحراسة النظرية تكون ستا وتسعين ساعة قابلة للتمديد مرتين لمدة ست وتسعين ساعة في كل مرة ، بناء على إذن كتابي من النيابة العامة. الفقرة التاسعة. - يمكن لممثل النيابة العامة تأخير اتصال المحامي بموكله بناء على طلب من ضابط الشرطة القضائية ، إذا اقتضت ذلك ضرورة البحث ، كلما تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية أو بالجرائم المشار إليها في المادة 108 من هذا القانون على أن لا يتجاوز ذلك التأخير مدة ثمان وأربعين ساعة ابتداء من التمديد الأول. المادة 80 (فقرة رابعة مضافة). - إذا تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية فإن مدة الحراسة النظرية تكون ستا وتسعين ساعة قابلة للتمديد مرتين لمدة ست وتسعين ساعة في كل مرة ، بناء على إذن كتابي من النيابة العامة. (الفقرة العاشرة). - يمكن لممثل النيابة العامة تأخير اتصال المحامي بموكله بناء على طلب من ضابط الشرطة القضائية ، إذا اقتضت ذلك ضرورة البحث ، كلما تعلق الأمر بجريمة إرهابية أو بالجرائم المشار إليها في المادة 108 من هذا القانون على أن لا يتجاوز ذلك التأخير مدة ثمان وأربعين ساعة ابتداء من التمديد الأول. 
*المادة السادسة* 

يضاف إلى الكتاب الخامس من قانون المسطرة الجنائية المشار إليه أعلاه ، القسم الرابع الآتي بعده : 
*القسم الرابع : أحكام خاصة بتمويل الإرهاب*

المادة 1-595. - يمكن للوكيل العام للملك بمناسبة إجراء بحث قضائي أن يطلب معلومات حول عمليات أو تحركات أموال يشتبه في أن لها علاقة بتمويل الإرهاب ، من الأبناك الخاضعة لأحكام الظهير الشريف رقم 147-93-1 بتاريخ 15 من محرم 1414 (6 يوليو 1993) المتعلق بممارسة نشاط مؤسسات الائتمان ومراقبتها ومن الأبناك الحرة (Off shore) التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون رقم 90-58 المتعلق بالمناطق المالية الحرة المصادق عليه بالظهير الشريف رقم 131-93-1 بتاريخ 23 من شعبان 1412 (26 فبراير 1992). 
يمكن أيضا لقاضي التحقيق ولهيئة الحكم إذا أحيلت عليهما مسطرة لها علاقة بجريمة إرهابية طلب المعلومات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة." 
المادة 2-595. - يمكن للسلطات القضائية المذكورة في المادة السابقة أن تأمر بتجميد أو حجز الأموال المشتبه في أن لها علاقة بتمويل الإرهاب. 
يمكن لهذه السلطات أيضا أن تطلب مساعدة بنك المغرب لتنفيذ هذه التدابير. 
تبلغ السلطات المذكورة إلى بنك المغرب التدابير المتخذة وما تقرر في شأنها. 
المادة 3 - 595. - يقصد بالتجميد المنع المؤقت لنقل الممتلكات أو تبديلها أو التصرف فيها أو تحريكها أو إخضاعها للحراسة." المادة 4 - 595. - يجب على المؤسسات البنكية المشار إليها في المادة 1-595 أعلاه تقديم المعلومات المطلوبة منها داخل أجل أقصاه 30 يوما من تاريخ التوصل بالطلب. 
لا يجوز للأبناك أن تواجه السلطات المذكورة في المادة 1-595 أعلاه أو بنك المغرب بمبدأ الحفاظ على السر المهني. لا يمكن أن يتعرض بنك المغرب أو الأبناك أو مسيروها أو المستخدمون لديها لأي متابعة على أساس الفصل 446 من القانون الجنائي ولا أن تقام ضدهم أي دعوى للمسؤولية المدنية بسبب ممارسة الأعمال والمهام المخولة لهم ، في نطاق تطبيق مقتضيات هذا القسم. 
المادة 5 - 595. - يمنع استعمال المعلومات المحصل عليها لأغراض غير الأغراض المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم. ا"لمادة 6 - 595. - يجوز للحكومة ، في إطار تطبيق الاتفاقيات الدولية في مجال مكافحة تمويل الإرهاب المنضمة إليها المملكة المغربية والمنشورة بصفة رسمية أن تحيل ، بطلب من دولة أجنبية ، الطلب إلى الوكيل العام للملك لاتخاذ الإجراءات التالية : 
1 - البحث والتعريف فيما يتعلق بعائد إحدى جرائم تمويل الإرهاب والممتلكات التي استخدمت أو كانت معدة لاستخدامها في ارتكاب هذه الجريمة أو كل ممتلك تطابق قيمته العائد منها ؛ 
2 - تجميد الممتلكات أو حجزها ؛ 
3 - اتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية بشأن الممتلكات المذكورة. 
يرفض الوكيل العام للملك الطلب إذا : 
- كان من شأن تنفيذه المس بسيادة الدولة أو أمنها أو مصالحها الأساسية أو النظام العام ؛ 
- صدر في شأن الأفعال المتعلق بها الطلب مقرر قضائي نهائي في التراب الوطني ؛ 
- تعلق الأمر بتنفيذ مقرر قضائي أجنبي صدر وفق شروط لا توفر ضمانات كافية لحماية حقوق الدفاع - كانت الأفعال المقدم على أساسها الطلب لا علاقة لها بتمويل الإرهاب." 
المادة 7 - 595. - يتوقف على ترخيص من الوكيل العام للملك ، كل تنفيذ في التراب الوطني لمقرر تجميد أو حجز أو مصادرة صادر عن سلطة قضائية أجنبية وقدم في شأنه طلب من لدن السلطة المذكورة. يجب أن يتعلق قرار الترخيص بالتجميد أو بالحجز أو بالمصادرة بممتلك استخدم أو كان معدا لاستخدامه في ارتكاب الجريمة ويوجد بالتراب الوطني ، أو أن يهدف إلى الإلزام بدفع مبلغ نقدي مطابق لقيمة الممتلك المذكور. يتوقف تنفيذ المقرر الأجنبي على توافر الشرطين التاليين : 
1 - أن يكون المقرر القضائي الأجنبي نهائيا وقابلا للتنفيذ وفق قانون الدولة الطالبة ؛ 
2 - أن تكون الممتلكات المراد تجميدها أو حجزها أو مصادرتها عملا بهذا المقرر قابلة للتجميد أو الحجز أو المصادرة في ظروف مماثلة حسب التشريع المغربي. 
المادة 8 - 595. - يترتب على ترخيص الوكيل العام للملك بالمصادرة ، مع مراعاة حقوق الأغيار ، نقل ملكية الممتلكات المصادرة إلى الدولة المغربية ، ما عدا إذا تم الاتفاق على خلاف ذلك مع الدولة الطالبة أو في إطار تطبيق اتفاقية دولية أو على أساس المعاملة بالمثل. 
لا يترتب عن قرار الوكيل العام للملك القاضي بالترخيص بحجز الأموال أو تجميدها إلا عقل الأموال موضوع القرار ومنع التصرف فيها طيلة مدة سريان مفعول قرار الحجز أو التجميد. 
المادة 9 - 595. - يجب على كل الأشخاص الذين يشاركون في معالجة المعلومات المالية وفي مكافحة التحركات المرتبطة بتمويل الإرهاب وبصفة عامة ، على جميع الأشخاص الذين يطلب منهم ، بأي صفة من الصفات ، الاطلاع على تلك المعلومات أو استغلالها أن يتقيدوا تقيدا تاما بكتمان السر المهني تحت طائلة العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفصل 446 من مجموعة القانون الجنائي. 
المادة 10 - 595. - يتعرض للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفصل 446 من مجموعة القانون الجنائي مسيرو أو مستخدمو الأبناك إذا أخبروا عمدا بأي وسيلة كانت ، الشخص المعني بالأمر أو غيره ببحث يجري بشأن تحركات أمواله بسبب الاشتباه في علاقتها بتمويل الإرهاب. 
يتعرض لنفس العقوبات كل من استعمل عمدا المعلومات المحصل عليها لأغراض غير الأغراض المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم." 
*المادة السابعة*

بصرف النظر عن قواعد الاختصاص المقررة في قانون المسطرة الجنائية أو في نصوص أخرى ، تختص محكمة الاستئناف بالرباط بالمتابعة والتحقيق والحكم في الجرائم الإرهابية. 
يمكن للمحكمة المذكورة ، لأسباب تتعلق بالأمن العمومي ، أن تعقد جلساتها بصفة استثنائية بمقر أي محكمة أخرى. 
*المادة الثامنة* 

تغير كما يلي - مع مراعاة مقتضيات المادة التاسعة بعده - المادة 755 من القانون رقم 01-22 المتعلق بالمسطرة الجنائية الصادر بتنفيذه الظهير الشريف رقم 255-02-1 بتاريخ 25 من رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) : 
المادة 755 (الفقرة الأولى). - يجري العمل بمقتضيات هذا القانون ابتداء من فاتح أكتوبر من سنة 2003. 
*المادة التاسعة* 

يجري العمل بمقتضيات هذا القانون ومقتضيات الباب الخامس من القسم الثالث من الكتاب الأول من القانون رقم 01-22 المتعلق بالمسطرة الجنائية ابتداء من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون بالجريدة الرسمية. 
*المرجع*

الجريدة الرسمية رقم 5112 الصادرة يوم الخميس 29 ماي 2003

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

